# Inferalanis seizure/spasms



## zero742 (Jul 2, 2008)

I took some eggs out of my Inferalanis setup last night and about a half hour later the male started having spasms. They are occasionally strong enough that he falls over on his back, but he is able to flip himself back over. They aren't constant...just intermittent.

I dust every feeding with Herptivite and Rep-cal w/ D3 and the temps never get above 80 or so. He has never had a problem in the past. Their whole setup was just moved to a different location about 2 weeks ago, so I was wondering if the combination of the move and removing the eggs from the setup stressed him out enough to cause a crazy reaction like this? I read quite a bit last night on these forums and it seems like it is either a calcium deficiency, heat related, or stress related.

The video that ethin posted in his Expectata thread (http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/identification-forum/39149-expectata-spazzing-out.html) video(http://s278.photobucket.com/albums/k...urrent=079.flv) is almost exactly what my Inferalanis is/was doing. Not quite as extreme, but the same movements and jerkiness.

Any and all help is much appreciated!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

zero742 said:


> I took some eggs out of my Inferalanis setup last night and about a half hour later the male started having spasms. They are occasionally strong enough that he falls over on his back, but he is able to flip himself back over. They aren't constant...just intermittent.
> 
> I dust every feeding with Herptivite and Rep-cal w/ B6 and the temps never get above 80 or so. He has never had a problem in the past. Their whole setup was just moved to a different location about 2 weeks ago, so I was wondering if the combination of the move and removing the eggs from the setup stressed him out enough to cause a crazy reaction like this? I read quite a bit last night on these forums and it seems like it is either a calcium deficiency, heat related, or stress related.
> 
> Any and all help is much appreciated!


1. I would get the viv in a room or situation where the temps do not exceed 75F.

2. Check the expiration on the sups - esp the vits. Only use if under @ 6 months old.

3. Add a Rapashy or Neckton rep supp into your rotation.

4. Liquid calcium Gluconate

Calcium Gluconate, Reagent 500g - eBay (item 230519851625 end time Oct-02-10 05:08:58 PDT)

5. Low stress - Try not to disturb them.


----------



## zero742 (Jul 2, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> 1. I would get the viv in a room or situation where the temps do not exceed 75F.
> 
> 2. Check the expiration on the sups - esp the vits. Only use if under @ 6 months old.
> 
> ...


I'll double check my temps tonight and I'll order the Rapashy as well. Do you have any idea if any B&M stores carry the Calcium Gloconate? I'd rather not wait on an eBay purchase to help my frog out.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Liquid Calcium is actually kinda hard to get....

If the frog has decent weight and is taking FF - then you have some time.

Here's the Chicago social group. Post a request there and / or PM some of those guys. Chi has a bunch of froggers - someone should have some.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/chi-town-froggers-chicago.html


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

You can get the liquid calcium at tractor supply or at a farm and ranch store.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Bcs TX said:


> You can get the liquid calcium at tractor supply or at a farm and ranch store.


Quite right.....forgot about that one. Big animal or farm supply stores. Horses...

used up all my Thanks" for the day so I'll have to owe ya one...


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

> used up all my Thanks" for the day so I'll have to owe ya one...


Ok, will remember that Phil.

While I have not needed to use the liquid calcium, I would consult with a Vet first before treating your frog.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

When suggesting the use of calcium gluconate, people should remember to point out that it needs to be diluted from the 22% in the bottle down to 2.2%. The concentration found in the bottle is hyperosmotic compared to the frog and can cause stress by removing water from the skin it contacts. 

Ed


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Ed said:


> When suggesting the use of calcium gluconate, people should remember to point out that it needs to be diluted from the 22% in the bottle down to 2.2%. The concentration found in the bottle is hyperosmotic compared to the frog and can cause stress by removing water from the skin it contacts.
> 
> Ed


Agree

My bottle is actually 23%.

I was gonna post more info on dilution but your other post on the perils of practicing medicine without a license had me a lil scared....


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Isn't it discussed in the following thread? http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/16433-emergency-supportive-care.html 

As it was coauthored with a veterinarian... it can be freely referenced as a source material for one possible thing to do until you can see a vet when dealing with seizures..... 

Ed


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

> I was gonna post more info on dilution but your other post on the perils of practicing medicine without a license had me a lil scared....


I agree Phil.
Guess I should have not said anything. 
Always consult a Vet before treating your frogs.

-Beth


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

This is part of the danger in posting the information. If the person had gotten the calcium gluconate/glubionate and then did not dilute it, they could claim your information caused harm to the frogs.... When I originally had some of these discussions, it was because people were using pedialyte to treat seizures under the mistaken belief that pedialyte contained calcium. See this thread for a breakdown of why amphibian ringers and/or calcium gluconate are better than pedialyte..http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...y-rescue-force-feeding-metabolic-needs-5.html

Ed


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes, after I posted it I realized I messed up.
Too bad we cannot edit our own posts, after someone posts after you.

-Beth


----------

